# Central Arkansas



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Only thing i have heard is the Open is a quad with a triple retired. 2 short retireds and a long retired up the middle of the 2 short. Cell coverage was bad but pretty sure this is right.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

A _triple_ retired? :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Holy mackerel regards,

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

K G said:


> A _triple_ retired? :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Holy mackerel regards,
> 
> kg


My report was that only 3 dogs were "lost" by 2 p.m. :shock:


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Three dog's out of 98 with that kind of test. That's either impressive or concerning... I should get a call from Paul soon and I'll up date what I learn.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> That's either impressive or concerning....


I think I'd go with option "B" at this point.... :shock: 

I'll bet some folks are gonna be _shocked_ at the callbacks regards,
:wink: 
kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Does anyone know if they finished or going to finish the first series of the Open?

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

10-15 dogs left.....for tomorrow....

FOM


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

*Central Ark*

Twenty two dogs to run tomorrow in open. Quad with three retired(two in layout blinds with no gun stands in field). Work has been good to this point. The Q took 23 dogs to the seccond(land and water blind).


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*central arkansas*

44 back to the land blind in the open. 

Am is about half way through with the first series. Ir's a triple with long retired right duck, short standout duck on the left thrown on the base of a levee, and a shot rooster in the ;middle as the go bird. A few handles and a few pickups, most dogs are doing it in some form or fashion.

Ryan Brasseaux and Smitty (Youngblood) won the Qual. Don't know other placements.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So they went from 98 in the catalog to 44 for the second series?

Somebody 'splain to me how that happened after this: 



> My report was that only 3 dogs were "lost" by 2 p.m.


...and this:



> Twenty two dogs to run tomorrow in open. Quad with three retired(two in layout blinds with no gun stands in field). *Work has been good to this point.*


 :shock: !!!

kg


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

K G said:


> So they went from 98 in the catalog to 44 for the second series?
> 
> Somebody 'splain to me how that happened after this:
> 
> ...




98 started and the judges called 43 to the second, pretty simple :wink: 


In all actuallity, bout 10 or so dogs with real good work, 20 or so with good work, maybe 20 or so questionable dogs, the rest there shouldn't have been any doubt. Work this morning was not near as good as yesterday, no wind this morning  No questions from anyone when I gave the callbacks.

Land blind had a mark thrown left to right off to the right of the blind. Then a poison bird thrown right to left over the line too the blind. If dog makes it under it, it then had to get past bubba who was in his layout blind asleep and had shot 3 mallards but forgot to pick them up. Those who managed to get the blind then had to go pick up the right mark, which by the way retired into a layout blind. NICE.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

What about the actual numbers that got called back for the Open......anybody got those?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> In all actuality, 'bout 10 or so dogs with real good work, 20 or so with good work, maybe 20 or so questionable dogs, *the rest there shouldn't have been any doubt.*


Then I guess we need some more reliable reporters! :wink: 

kg


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

2dogs said:


> What about the actual numbers that got called back for the Open......anybody got those?



Sorry. . . 20 dogs back for the water blind in the open and am.


i think ~13 going to the 3rd in the derby.


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Open Call Back Numbers
1
7
8
13
14
15
17
21
26
27
36
38
39
54
70
75
82
86
87
89


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Qual Results

1. Dog #41 (I think) Ryan Brasseaux
2. #54 Duece Reece Hudson
3. #53 Sally Jay Chesshir/ Paul Sletten

RJ #36 Abby Reece Hudson

that is all i got.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you so much, Kevin.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Kevin White said:


> Qual Results
> 
> 1. Dog #41 (I think) Ryan Brasseaux
> 2. #54 Duece Reece Hudson
> ...


 CONGRATS Jay on Sallys placement.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

6 dogs back this morning for open water marks. Farmer has 3, and i know darnell is also their. not sure of the other 2.. derby 10 back to the water marks 1/2 way through right now of the 4rth series


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

12 back to the 4rth in th am


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*open updates?*

Any news on the Open?

Goose


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Edwards won the Open with Cutter.

SM


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*open*

what were the open placements?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Scott Dewey got 3rd with our dog Luke. Thanks Scott!


(just the mom regards) Glenda


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

*Farmer Boyz!*

Second place dog #70 FC/Ruf Sea's Angus ! :lol: Gus
Qualifies for the NATIONAL!

Reserved Jam dog #21 Whup 'em by Surprise!  Maggie

Jam to Dog #82 FC/Gray's Creek Go Gabby Girl!  Gabby

Way to go Farmer Boyz!

Congratulations to Bill Bowen


Team Vinwood 8) 


Goose


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

derby results


1 AustinCity Limits Lost Diamond
2 Rita's Lean Hurricane Dream
3 Calumet's Mein Soupster
4 Duckmen's Brick House
RJ Plano's Commonwealth Cruiser 
jams Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan
OZAUKEE'S STEEL MAGNOLIA 
Wild Wings Have No Forgiveness


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Mark Edwards won the Open with Cutter.
> 
> SM


Congrats to Mark Edwards and Cutters owner Starkey Smith.
Mark had a good weekend with an Open win and a Derby second.
Also, I think that two of his amateurs clients finished the Amateur but I dont have the placements.

Way to go Edwards Retriever Training !!!.


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

*Sally's placement*

Thanks Kippy....She overcame her nervous first-time field trial handler to do some really nice work. 

Jay


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Way to go Mark, great weekend. Hope you can bring that out of my pup you are training right now.

Mark


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Amateur results:

1st-Pete or Petey, Vicki Worthington
*2nd-Skeeter, Robbie Bickley*
3rd-?, Vicki Worthington
4th-?, Jimmy Darnell
RJ-?Jimmy Darnell

Don't know the Jams.

Way to go Robbie Bickley on the 2nd with 2 year old Skeeter. Team Valley View rolls on!

Pete


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Way to go Robbie..............

And Congrats to Skeeters trainer- Clint Avant.

:wink:


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

third was Vicki with Maddie (Ozarks cosmic dreak). I know Linda Waco jammed.

Mark had a good weekend as did his friend Reece Hudson who got 2nd and RJ in the Q and helped with the basics on Cutter and Maddie.

congrats to all and it was a fun weekend.


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats to Danny, Ryan and Bill on the 2nd place with "Gus"!!! 

That qualifies him for this year's National!!!!

Have a GREAT year.


Ken Erikson


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

WOWZA........WOWZA.........WOWZA, two weekends in a row for Scott Dewey and the NW Iowa dogs. Congrats to Scott, Dave, Glenda......and Luke. I am so happy for all of you......keep on kicking some dog butt!


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Congrats Skeeter .... I know having Rob for an handler/owner can be a burden at times .... Way to Go Team .... bet Momma is proud ....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Amateur results:
> 
> 1st-Pete or Petey, Vicki Worthington
> *2nd-Skeeter, Robbie Bickley*
> ...


Who woulda thunk it? Good on you Robbie! And Kudo's to Vicki Toooooo!!!!

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kevin White said:


> Qual Results
> 
> 1. Dog #41 (I think) Ryan Brasseaux
> 2. #54 Duece Reece Hudson
> ...


Well, well, well.... Miss Sally Pepsi did A Okay!! Good on her and Paul!

Glad Mark had such a good weekend in the Open!!

Angie


----------

